# problem with the snd_hda



## z0ran (Jan 12, 2009)

I have right now fbsd 7.1 -stable, my desktop is kde4 and sound doesn't work, actualy, i can see that amarok, xine and smplayer are working but i can't hear it. I was reading handbook, try to do everythug it says but no results at all.
I compiled "device sound" in my kernel, i also loaded in loader.conf 

```
snd_hda_load="YES" and snd_ad1816.ko_load="YES"
```

this is my "cat /dev/sndstat:

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2007061600/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels default)
pcm1: <HDA IDT 92HD206X PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA IDT 92HD206X PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
```

and this is "mixer -f /dev/mixer1"

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  98:98
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic
```
I have to say that on 7.1-Beta with GNOME desktop, i had no problem with the sound at all.
If anyone have any idea, please let me know, thanks in advance!


----------



## richardpl (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure you are using correct device: in your case it can be pcm[0-2]
I'm not snd_hda expert but you will certainly get better response on multimedia@ mailing list.


----------



## huethuong (Jan 14, 2009)

hi z0ran, 
i have the same problem. I have to change the default sound unit: 

sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=X. 

I think, in your case x is 1 or 2. Try out and good luck


----------



## z0ran (Jan 15, 2009)

huethuong said:
			
		

> hi z0ran,
> i have the same problem. I have to change the default sound unit:
> 
> sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=X.
> ...



huethuong, you was right, i have sound and thanks so lot, i put in my loader.conf hw.snd.default_unit=1, wasn't 2, and i got awesome sound..you are the man, thanks one more time


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 15, 2009)

Note that this is just what /dev/sndstat said. You were outputting sound through your HDMI port.


----------



## z0ran (Jan 15, 2009)

Also, one of my mistake was that i didn't read "man sound" page carefully, it covers everything, from a-z, laziness is not so good, but i have to learn the hard way, the handbook already told me how important is to compile "device sound" in kernel, it also recomend to read man page...what can i say, i was so sloppy person this time!
Thanks everybody for the help, great forum, great people!


----------



## pe3sos (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks z0ran   for info


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 16, 2009)

Use the Thanks button!







(no, not that one)


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 24, 2009)

i am now having trouble with a fresh install of 7.1 release using snd_hda.

here is my pciconf -lv

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x12341002 chip=0x79101002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x79121002 chip=0x79121002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x12341002 chip=0x79151002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:6:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x12341002 chip=0x79161002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:7:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x12341002 chip=0x79171002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
atapci0@pci0:0:18:0:	class=0x01018f card=0x0565107b chip=0x43801002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 Serial ATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
ohci0@pci0:0:19:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x0565107b chip=0x43871002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI0)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:19:1:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x0565107b chip=0x43881002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI1)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci2@pci0:0:19:2:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x0565107b chip=0x43891002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI2)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci3@pci0:0:19:3:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x0565107b chip=0x438a1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI3)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci4@pci0:0:19:4:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x0565107b chip=0x438b1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI4)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:19:5:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x0565107b chip=0x43861002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:20:0:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x0565107b chip=0x43851002 rev=0x14 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 SMBUS Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
atapci1@pci0:0:20:1:	class=0x01018a card=0x0565107b chip=0x438c1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 ATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
pcm0@pci0:0:20:2:	class=0x040300 card=0x0565107b chip=0x43831002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
isab0@pci0:0:20:3:	class=0x060100 card=0x0565107b chip=0x438d1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
pcib5@pci0:0:20:4:	class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x43841002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:24:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:3:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:1:5:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x0565107b chip=0x791f1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'RS690 ATI Mobility Radeon x1250'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
pcm1@pci0:1:5:2:	class=0x040300 card=0x79191002 chip=0x79191002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
none1@pci0:8:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0xe006105b chip=0x002a168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
re0@pci0:14:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x0565107b chip=0x813610ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

cat /dev/sndstat

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI SB600 High Definition Audio Controller> at memory 0xf0400000 irq 16 kld snd_hda [20080420_0052] [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <ATI (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> at memory 0xcfdec000 irq 19 kld snd_hda [20080420_0052] [MPSAFE] (mixer only)
```
dmesg | grep pcm

```
pcm0: <ATI SB600 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf0400000-0xf0403fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Sigmatel STAC9205>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>
pcm1: <ATI (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xcfdec000-0xcfdeffff at device 5.2 on pci1
pcm1: [ITHREAD]
pcm1: <HDA Codec: Unknown Codec>
pcm1: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>
pcm0: detached
pcm1: detached
pcm0: <ATI SB600 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf0400000-0xf0403fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Sigmatel STAC9205>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>
pcm1: <ATI (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xcfdec000-0xcfdeffff irq 19 at device 5.2 on pci1
pcm1: [ITHREAD]
pcm1: <HDA Codec: Unknown Codec>
pcm1: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>
```

when i try to do something like


```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
```
it gives me an error:

```
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
sysctl: hw.snd.default_unit: Invalid argument
```

any advice? thank you.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 24, 2009)

i just read that upgrading to 7.2 should fix my issue... so im trying that right now.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 25, 2009)

i upgraded to 7.2prerelease and it fixed the issue with snd_hda. now im about to install 7.2rc2.


----------

